# Problems Posting



## shooter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey all, I have had some problems posting as well as replying to PM's, etc., the last couple of weeks off and on and was wondering if anyone else had similar problems. I was just migrated to Windows 7 at work and that very well may be the problem.

When I log in I can usually tell there is going to be a problem. At the bottom of my screen there is a green progress bar while the site is loading. When there is a problem it never fully loads. When things are good it loads in seconds and is gone. When I try to start a new thread or respond to a post I notice that the tool bar with the smilies etc... isn't there. I will hit submit anyway and my reply dissapears, no post. It is really frustrating as I have been trying to post some q-view from the holidays and keep running into this problem.

I have actually tried to post this 3 different times with no luck. Things seem to be working this morning so I'm trying to post as much as possible.

Has anyone run into anything like this? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 20, 2011)

I have noticed lately that that progress bar is there on the bottom right hand corner and I prevents me from scrolling up or down until that progress bar full loads and goes away. I never had that issue before so I don't know what happened. It seems like the page is taking longer to load or something. It does that at work and also on my home computer but I haven't had any issues like you are saying about posts not going through mine is just the sit and wait for the page to load then I can scroll up and down.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 20, 2011)

Talk about strange when I tried to reply to this post I clicked submit and a big error popped up saying there was an issue with trying to post or something to that effect. I had to click submit twice more to get it to go through. This is the only time I have had that issue.  And I also noticed that the status bar takes forever on every thread I try to click on or if I refresh the All New Posts page. This is something I have noticed just recently started. At least for me on my two computers.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm good!

Using Vista as an OS, and Chrome for my internet.

So far, I haven't had any of the issues some other forum members have had since the switch to the new platform.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 20, 2011)

I should mention that I am running XP on both of my computers and haven't changed anything.


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I seem to only be having this problem at work. At home I have XP Professional and haven't had any problems that I have noticed. Of course I am on the site the most while I am at work. After sitting in front of a computer for 10 hours a day I usually don't feel like getting on the computer at home.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2011)

I have windows 7 & chrome for internet. The only problem I have is it takes a few seconds to get back to the main page. There seems to be a lot of stuff loading in the background. I think it has to do with all the ads.


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 21, 2011)

i use fire fox and chrome, i use the program listed below to clean out the cookies and catche files to help things run quicker, 

   http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2011)

While using XP Pro and IE8, I haven't encountered those problems yet. I will keep an eye open for such an occurrence.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

I have problems now and then but none of the ones you mentioned, and none at all for at least the last few weeks.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm on XP and I have no real problems. It just alittle slow but I'm sure that me.


----------

